# Nissan TSURU headlight conversion



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

Does anybody know were i can buy the Nissan TSURU headlight conversion ? I have checked ebay and they didn't have it. Then I googled it and I still could find anything? Can someone please help me. I think that these headlights look pretty sick. Along with the grill


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*tsuru conversion*

You can get the tsuru headlight conversion at mossyperformance.com. ask to talk to Greg Vogel, hes cool as hell and will hook you up and is very knowledgable. Peace ^_^


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> You can get the tsuru headlight conversion at mossyperformance.com. ask to talk to Greg Vogel, hes cool as hell and will hook you up and is very knowledgable. Peace ^_^


Call me, we can ship today.


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

GregV said:


> Call me, we can ship today.


Alright Greg i just might have to give you a call. But do you think you could give me a better deal? $350 is a pretty hefty price, but if i have to pay that much then i will.


----------



## TechN9ne (Sep 12, 2004)

I just got back from a trip to Mexico...and EVERY taxi I saw was a Nissan Tsuru. Pay $600 for a plane ticket...and u get a trip to Mexico...and u can just buy some from a local parts shop/junkyard for maybe less than $100. The mexicans like to barter and trade. You can also negociate...NEED A VACATION?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

-Geoff- said:


> Alright Greg i just might have to give you a call. But do you think you could give me a better deal? $350 is a pretty hefty price, but if i have to pay that much then i will.


Howz about $300 shipped?


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

GregV said:


> Howz about $300 shipped?


youre gonna hafta make it that price for everyone that reads this thread now.

lol.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

-Geoff- said:


> Alright Greg i just might have to give you a call. But do you think you could give me a better deal? $350 is a pretty hefty price, but if i have to pay that much then i will.


$350 shipped is not really that hefty for a brand new Hella designed headlight unit. This isn't some half assed ricer unit that is going to put all the light into the trees and sky. Take the $300 offer and run.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hell Yeah!!!*

Hell Yeah!!! 300.00 shipped is how much I got mine from Greg shipped as well. Thats the best price youll get a brand new set by far. And its the real OEM quality Hella stuff too. Plus it looks awesome!!! Every where else youll see them for 350.00 and up. Make a move dude you wont be sorry ^_^


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone have a photo, I might be interested....my headlights are fogged and I'm to lazy to bake them.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> Anyone have a photo, I might be interested....my headlights are fogged and I'm to lazy to bake them.


http://www.thisguyracing.com/PICT1920a.jpg







.


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

Alright man, i now want the headlights real bad now. so tell me what i have to do and what i am going to need for this operation to work right. I don't have a credit card so could i just do a money order? if i have to then i will barrow one from my freinds. and it would be greatley appreciated if you could give me this $300 deal. Thanks


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

GregV said:


> Howz about $300 shipped?


damn, that's a good price. how long is this offer good for?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The Tsuru Headlights look okay... but not far from the original headlights... I was wondering if you have nicer kits for B13 sentras... like the headlights they make for B14 sentras


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

-Geoff- said:


> Alright man, i now want the headlights real bad now. so tell me what i have to do and what i am going to need for this operation to work right. I don't have a credit card so could i just do a money order? if i have to then i will barrow one from my freinds. and it would be greatley appreciated if you could give me this $300 deal. Thanks


Contact me directly. Or you can mail in a money order with a note referring part, shipping address and phone #. Address on the website.



sno said:


> damn, that's a good price. how long is this offer good for?


Good for this month for sure.  



Twiz said:


> The Tsuru Headlights look okay... but not far from the original headlights... I was wondering if you have nicer kits for B13 sentras... like the headlights they make for B14 sentras


I don't know of anything else out there for B13s. This really chnges the appearance of the car. There is no way this conversion would be like stock. You could always fab in some projectors.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> http://www.thisguyracing.com/PICT1920a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks dead-on to my friends b13  black intercooler and all...onlything differnt on his is Big Ol Azenis


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

alright greg i am just going to go with the money order. i will put what i want the "tsuru headlight conversion" and then all the shipping stuff. And also can i get away with just sending you a $300 money order? or do i have to send all 350 bucks?


----------



## -Geoff- (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh wait, and how long do you think this will take. I live all the way in New York so it will take awhile for the mail to get to you then to come all the way back to me?


----------



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

Can you fit HID H4's in there? Has anyone done that? someone local to me is selling a HID H4 kit for $300......


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

ryan said:


> Can you fit HID H4's in there? Has anyone done that? someone local to me is selling a HID H4 kit for $300......


I have HIDs in mine.

Geoff,
5 days ground to you from me. Not sure how fast the snail mail is from you to me. Send $300 for parts and shipping.


----------

